# Wolf Creek



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

*wolf creek*

yaa im going to wolf creek the first week of jan man. Go tme stoked to hear lifts are starting up already... its just to bad my wait is longer ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

I will be up there on the fish Nov 8 and 9th!!!!!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be up there the first week in Jan. too! I go every year that week, its always a good week accept for all the avelanches that block the pass. I'll also be up there the first week of Nov. starting the 5th and maybe through the 8th. Honostly I try and go up there as much as I can as it's only a 3 and half hour drive and it beats most of what NM has to offer hands down.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

I live in Texas, but my normal riding buddy is in Albuquerque. We normally ride Sandia & Santa Fe, occasionally Angel Fire (preferred over Taos). We are looking forward to Wolf Creek this year, as we keep hearing great things about it. Any advice on lodging, routes from Albuquerque, any nightlife, or anything else?

Really stoked -- WC is open now! We may go in the next couple of weeks! Looks like an AWESOME year for the Southwest!


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes I think we are in for a really good season this year and I am stoked! Even Sandia is fun as long as they have a bunch of snow. Wolf creek is a great mountain to ride with more pow than you could ever need! The route I take is I 25 to 550 (through Bernalillo NM) 550 to the two indian tents (Think its called the Apache casino or something) anyway its the Dulce exit and when you see the two tee pee's on your left your there. Take that road through the reservation and hang a right toward Dulce then make a left on 84 to Pagosa. This route is 3 to 3.5 hours depending on speed. 

I Normally stay at the High Country Lodge which is toward Wolf creek up the road a bit on the left hand side. Its out of town but they offer lift tickets with rooms and they are pretty reasonable. If you want night life there is a Great local brewery Called Pagosa Brewery on the west end of town along with two other bars on that side. Downtown theres Beavers and its attached to a hotel. This is a great op. if you want to party lots as you dont have to drive anyware. There are three other bars with in walking distance from there and the hot springs are right across the street from beavers.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks bro - We'll check it all out!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

South Fork usually has pretty inexpensive lodging available and is close. If you stay in Pagosa you might get stuck if they get nailed and shut the pass down. See you guys there!


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Mr. Right has a good point there, the pass does get closed often on the pagosa side. I just havent heard much in terms of any night life in South Fork?

P.S. I feel like a perv cause I can't stop stairing at your avator...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Southfork has a couple of watering holes, but it's dead in comparison to Pagosa. For apres stuff, food, beverages, etc, Pagosa is way better, but as it's been said the pass can close on that side. It will also close on the Southfork side, but it happens much, much less.


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Going up thursday evening and riding Friday, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Wolf Creek is reporting 43" of snow!!! Thats better, already need to P tex my base from last weekend...


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Headed up in just a couple weeks -- cant wait!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is such a powder spot. I am betting it is nearly 100% open by Thanksgiving once again.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

The website states 100% open NOW! 40+ inches of snow, and tickets are now full price ($52/adult).


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

I was up there this past sunday and monday. On sunday it was puking snow the whole day and it was the first day the entire mtn was open.... They were only charging 31.00 for lift tickets!! I spent the whole day on my fish and had nothing but pow turns. Hiked the ridgeline and dropped in for freshies beyond belief. Monday they raised the ticket prices and for the full price of a lift ticket I was awarded my first blue bird day at the wolf. I have ridden it 20+ times and I gotta say a clear sky day is da tits


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone going up this weekend? Ill be there friday and saturday. I went last weekend and had a fun time teaching my friend how to ride her heal edge. I thought it was curious that she could ride her toe edge but not her heal edge? Go figure, anyway we had a blast but its time to get out and ride with people who know how...


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Im flying over to Albuquerque on the 15th and should be riding WC on the 16th and 17th .... First trip of the year! Im so stoked, I have to keep myself from packing now!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

It's all about the 12th and 13th. I bet it will snow a foot a day for a week before next week end just like the last time I went. It's become tradition for me to open and close my season with blower days at wolf creek. So, much love for the creek.

----------------
Now playing: Kid Cudi - Dat New New
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

It started snowing late yesterday while over on Alberta and then snowed all night and all day today!!! We road in near white out conditions and through knee deep pow while the snow kept falling from the sky. This was an EPIC day....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is looking to get absolutely nuked this week. Snow by the foot. 3-4 ft maybe a lot more than that. El Nino seasons just love that region.


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

For sure! it looks like they got 14" just yesterday. I am going back up this weekend...


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

ElChupocabra said:


> It's all about the 12th and 13th. I bet it will snow a foot a day for a week before next week end just like the last time I went.



El Chup is right! Good call, glad its working! Hopefully this will continue on through till the weekend and then clear out! Id love to have good sunny days next week!

Rock on Snow!



Loves2ride said:


> It started snowing late yesterday while over on Alberta and then snowed all night and all day today!!! We road in near white out conditions and through knee deep pow while the snow kept falling from the sky. This was an EPIC day....


How was the travel? Which route did you use back to Alb., and how bad was it?


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

The roads were ok, Im in a little 07 Rabbit and it was the first time I had it in the snow and she handled fine. I took treasure to summer day and down waterfall to get back to alberta it was pretty much heaven on that side but getting back over to the lodge was work! We had to hike out in some spots, I think I need to rewax my board...

I'm considering staying in South Fork next weekend incase of any avelanches.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Oops! I was wondering about your trip back to Albuquerque, and whether the pass was closed with all that snow or any other issues you might have encountered. 

Yes, it looks like the whole Alberta side is amazing! And with all that pow, you guys must have worn yourselves out if you had to hike at all!


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Ha ha! yea my body is pretty sore today. The pass was not closed and crews were plowing most of the day. The roads were clear outside Pagosa, I took the Dulce route back to ABQ and had no problems at all.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm thinking about heading down to WC in the early AM(tomorrow).
Anyone gonna be down there ?

KC want to join me ?? LOL


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Be careful driving up, this is a pretty big storm and Wolf is getting pounded! Also, They are doing avelanche control on the west side of the pass today. 

CDOT WILL BE CONDUCTING AVALANCHE CONTROL WORK ON THE WEST SIDE OF WOLF CREEK PASS STARTING AT 6:30AM TOMORROW MORNING (DECEMBER 8TH). THE PROSPECTOR GRILL WILL BE OPEN AND SERVING BREAKFAST FOR ANYONE WHO WOULD LIKE TO COME UP BEFORE THE CLOSURE.WE EXPECT THE ROAD TO REOPEN MID-MORNING.


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

I spelled avalanche wrong ha ha....I'm a dork...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> I'm thinking about heading down to WC in the early AM(tomorrow).
> Anyone gonna be down there ?
> 
> KC want to join me ?? LOL


I'd love to, but I have shite to take care of. I'm afraid my snowboarding is about done for the year. I'm definitely out this week. Lot's of things that have to be taken care of by Christmas. Fortunately next year is just around the corner


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

So I think I might head up thursday and ride till sunday. If anyone is going to be up there hit me up! lets go "boarding" ha ha or what ever the F you wanna call it cause I could care less... This should be such a good weekend up there!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

WC was great today, wish i didnt have to leave in the AM. More to come when i get back to denver.


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

WOW! Another epic weekend, there was so much snow with 7 feet dumped in a week!!!


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

My journey to Wolf Creek starts first thing in the morning! Driving to Dallas, flying to Albuquerque, and then driving up with a couple other guys. Riding Wednesday and Thursday! First ride of the season, first time at WC.

Way excited! Glad to hear its all good, and the weather for the rest of the week looks perfect!


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Enjoy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

Is wolf creek pretty legit like do they have a lot of good cliffs/back country type stuff, i'm kinda getting the vibe that that's what it's like...


----------



## Loves2ride (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, Wolf is pretty legit. There is a lot of backcountry style riding (Alberta Peak, Knife ridge, Horseshoe bowl) with lots of fun stuff to jump off! you just have to find it....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg i love Wolf Creek Ive been going there for about 20 years now and i still look forward to it every year. Work currently has me stuck in Oklahoma but i plan to move closer to the slopes asap.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't think that the backcountry or cliffs are the draw at wolf creek(especially compared to near-by resorts). Instead wolf creek finds a niche in the hearts of people who value the pure riding experience over the creature comforts of squallywood and beaver creek. Oh and it gets hammered all season.

Just like last weekend. btw how crazy was that that semi full of cows rolling?!!

----------------
Now playing: Pictureplane - Goth Star
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

How does Monarch compare to Wolf Creek?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Both have the small mountain mom and pop vibe. Monarch has shorter vert, but they also get nailed with their fair share of powder. I think the snowfall at that ski area is the 3rd or 4th most in the state. Mirkwood Basin has some pretty fun terrain. If you are looking for park, it's pretty forgettable from what I've seen. For the record, I think the best snow in the state falls on that pass. There are a few spots I haven't been too of course, but it's pretty damn good. Over a foot of snow falling is not uncommon on that pass and I've been back there when they've gotten over 40" in one night. Plus there is the Mountain Spirit Winery at the base of the base. It's a fun stop on your way back down. Not open on Sundays (WTF?) though...


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Monarch is dope too. I prefer wolf creek as a ski area but I do agree that monarch pass has better backcountry. Though both passes are plagued by slednecks. 
Monarch also has cheap cat skiing year around but wolf creek occasionally offers free cat rides to horse shoe bowl, always a super dope treat.

Hate to hijack the thread for monarch but I was just wondering how long it takes to get to monarch from the denver metro area.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Monarch is about a 3 hour drive from Denver. And yes I do day trips down there all the time to ride the back country on the pass.

As far as the sled neck problem goes. At Monarch sleds can only go on Old Monarch Pass road (lame terrain from what I have seen), an access ditch at the bottom of the South side slopes, and up the Mt Aetna trail across the street from the Monarch Lodge. There is a ton of hike to only access at the pass. Most notably at the top of the pass. Even up the Aetna trail you won't see very many sleds. At least sled rider and skiers. I have stayed at the Lost Wonder Hut up there a couple of years in a row and hardly saw a sled. 

For Wolf Creek, the whole North side of the pass is non sled access except for the snow cat road. On the south side, it's pretty wide open except for an area called the rock garden or something like that. Not sure why it's off limits. It may be the primary access area for the slack country out of the resort or something like that. Not sure, as from the top of the pass, it's a long slog to get to anything ridable on the south side. Plus the north side of the pass has some outrageous terrain if the avy conditions allow.

As far as the quality of the two passes back country goes, Wolf Creek pass has more easily accessed terrain. 2-5 thousand acres on the North side. Maybe more depending on how hard you want to work at it. There is a huge tour back there that takes you down to reservoir/lake on the east side of the pass. I've never done, but I hear there is a ton of terrain back there. The tree riding is fantastic on the pass. If the conditions allow Gibbs creek is plain off the hook. About the lowest angle slope back there is 45 degrees. Sick trees, cliffs, and chutes back there, but the danger is very real. A buddy of mine made a mistake and took a scary ride in an avalanche back there while I watched. The skin out exposes you to some avalanche paths too. If you ever get a chance to go back there it's a huge mini golf course. I have just scraped the surface on possibilities back there. Unfortunately there are only probably a couple of dozen days a season it's safe to go back there until the spring freeze thaw cycle sets in a makes it safer.

For Monarch pass, it's a smaller area in general. There are a couple of things I haven't tried there, but it's because the snow seems to always get wind blown and sun baked. I've been told it can be good, but overall I just stay in the bowls on the back of the south side of the pass. Lot's of fun stuff there and low use. Probably less than 2k acres back there, but if you want to really work for it, there is triple that available. The main thing is that people know very little about the pass and if you are going to drive 3 hours from Denver, you're probably going to go on to Crested Butte or Wolf Creek. Fine by me. And as I've said before, the best quality snow I have ridden in the state falls on Monarch Pass. Of course that is my opinion.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

So I finally got my season started! I flew to Albuquerque, and drove up to Pagosa Springs, CO. The drive up was about 4 hours or so for us, including a dinner stop. We stayed in a little cabin that was very old, drafty, and very cold -- not recommended. There are plenty of good hotels in town with all the normal stuff.

The drive up to Wolf Creek was an easy 25 minute climb through beautiful terrain. Parking was easy, no ticket line, and we never faced any lift lines. Price is perfect at $52, and the snow was huge! 

I was with 2 others, 1 of whom had been to WC many times. We started by going up the Treasure lift and riding down through the very steep 'waterfall area'. Amazing powder, still plenty of untracked, and some breathtaking drops! We rode the Alberta lift up and then climbed up 'Knife Ridge'. We hiked out the ridge to a great spot - plenty of great options - and dropped into a awesome steep run. We spent the day riding mainly on the Alberta side of the mountain and had an awesome time. We climbed the ridge once or twice more.

The following morning, we were back and immediately rode the Treasure lift. From the top we hiked up to Alberta Peak. The climb wasnt too bad, as we were able to strap in and ride about half the way to the ascent. Going up was relatively easy, the trail was pretty stomped in. On the peak we had an amazing view in every direction, and the wind was calm. We dropped in and bombed down -- This hike and run is highly recommended! 

Next we rode the Alberta, climbed the ridge again. This time we hiked all the way out to 'Horseshoe Bowl'. A long, sweaty hike to say the least, but again no wind and blue skies. We took a quick break at the peak, picked a spot and dropped in to the sweetest almost-untouched powder imaginable! An amazing trip to say the least!

The mountains seem to be stair-stepped - they are unreal steep but then flatten out. Then they go steep again, and then flat. You definitely have to keep your speed up to minimize pushing or even hiking. For all the beauty, solitude, steeps and powder on the Alberta side, there was much pushing and hiking back to the lifts. For us, having the whole area to ourselves, and the peak and ridge runs we made were well worth it!

I really had a great time at Wolf Creek, and I cant wait to go back! If you havent been -- you should go!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

sounds like you had a "typical" weekend at wolfie.  Can't wait top get up there again.

----------------
Now playing: Jean Grae - Take It Back
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Its good to hear all of this about Wolf Creek!!!!
We will be heading up there mid Jan!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

On the mountain tomorrow wahoo...looks like the snow is deep and powdery according to the site.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It hasn't snowed there in over a week. The snow is deep, not so sure on the powder part. Probably some stashes you can find for sure.


----------



## Mosquitobug (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah - unfortunately, the El Nino we hoped would provide a long, cold, wet winter hasnt really paid off yet. Maybe it will still .... 

Coldest year we've had in East Texas in a LONG time ... the cold spell last week caused plenty of freeze damage.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Wolf Creekers. WC is getting smoked right now. 45" in 72 hours. FKNA! I might be down there for the day tomorrow. Riding in bounds for once. 

Any one else going down there, do me a favor, stay in within the boundary ropes. CAIC has rated the avalanche danger as Extreme, all aspects, all elevations in the WC area. This means that avalanches will happen and if you go outside of the ropes you are very likely to trigger one. I have never seen CAIC give the extreme rating like this before. The good news is that with all the snow, there really isn't a reason to venture outside of the area. Should be freakin' awesome down there.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whoa, Wolf Creek sucked today. Don't come down tomorrow!



























































I am so full of shit.... I just had the biggest POW day I've ever seen.. Amazing first day for me at Wolf Creek. Absolutely worth the drive.. But itll suck tomorrow, so nobody come down ( =


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

hey guys i'm new to the forum. i'm from NM and have been to WC several times..one of my favorite spots to ride. I live in houston now but am wanting to get up there tomorrow or monday to catch some of this pow. anybody going to be driving up from albuquerque, colorado springs, denver, or durango that I could catch a ride with? I can fly into any 1 of those airports. thanks!


----------

